# Job/visa query



## placey (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi there! 

I am new to the forum and this is my first post. 

My soon to be husband and I (getting married Oct) are 23 and 26 respectively. We have been considering a move to Canada for some time now, and have now decided to seriously look into it. 

The issue I have is with regards to my fiancee's job. He worked for several years as a Shift Manager within McDonalds. Now, when I look into THE LIST there is a 'Food Service Manager' category. My question is…would his job qualify? 

If it does, I did a quick online test, and under the skilled worker category he (including my education etc) would have 75 points. 

Thank you for any help you can offer-it is very confusing! 

Sam x


----------



## Captain Planet (Jun 8, 2010)

placey said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I am new to the forum and this is my first post.
> 
> ...


My understanding of this job is that he would need to be the branch manager and not just a shift manager.

The definition is that he would need to be the most senior member of staff.

However, do not feel disheartened if he does not qualify by this immigration route, Canada are very welcoming of migrants so there most certainly will be other options that you could explore.


----------

